# MMORPG Classes



## SirRob (May 23, 2010)

What class do you usually play as in MMORPGs, such as World of Warcraft?

Totally not based off another thread.

The poll is pretty general, since I felt these classes appear in pretty much any RPG. Warriors would be any melee units. Magicians would be units that use magic to attack. Archers are ranged fighters, using bows or guns or any other ranged weapons. Rogues would be any unit designed to attack quickly. Priests are healers or buffers. Tanks are units designed to take heavy damage.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 23, 2010)

omg totally night elf hunter


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I usually play as the druid class in WoW, I like being able to shapeshift and whatnot, also they're a really flexible class to play as


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Meh...I used to play DD cause I liked owning in PvP but..

I switched over to healers cause they are always need and I don't PvP at all anymore.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

Favorites of Fire Emblem: Sage, Sniper, Swordmaster...
Final Fantasy: Black mage, white mage, thief...
Those are really the only rpg's I play... not much for mmo's...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Favorites of Fire Emblem: Sage, Sniper, Swordmaster...
> Final Fantasy: Black mage, white mage, thief...
> Those are really the only rpg's I play... not much for mmo's...



MMOs do suck. I also like RPGs where your main character can bend anyone over and rape them upon their will.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2010)

I play an enhancement Shaman in WoW. I like classes that use melee attacks and magic.


----------



## Tycho (May 23, 2010)

I am MMO-free.

That said, my favorite classes in most RPGs usually fall under the rogue archetype.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I play an enhancement Shaman in WoW. I like classes that use melee attacks and magic.


If I have the option of using rapid melee attacks in an RPG (Kingdom Hearts, duh) then I won't even really touch my magic unless it's to throw a heal, or for enemies where magic is actually more useful

But in games like WoW yea, I use a lot of magic and stuff, because all my melee attacks are at close range


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

unfortunately I have a knack for being the jack of all classes so I play Mabinogi which has no class system. I usually try out the mage class or warrior first though just to try an mmo, If I can dual class, I eat that up


----------



## SirRob (May 23, 2010)

I used to like Rogues the best, but I've started to like healing classes better. I guess it's because if I were an actual RPG character, that'd be the class I'd most likely be. e_e


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I used to like Rogues the best, but I've started to like healing classes better. I guess it's because if I were an actual RPG character, that'd be the class I'd most likely be. e_e


I like rogues too sorta, cuz they can use stalk

But if I were an RPG character, I don't think I could be one specific class
But I like using a lot of melee


----------



## Tycho (May 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I used to like Rogues the best, but I've started to like healing classes better. I guess it's because if I were an actual RPG character, that'd be the class I'd most likely be. e_e



So you're a heals-and-hugs care-bear?  :V

I like stuff.  I like finding stuff.  I like taking stuff.  Sometimes that stuff is in someone else's possession, and I change that.

Also, cheap shots and fighting dirty FTMFW.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So you're a heals-and-hugs care-bear?  :V
> 
> I like stuff.  I like finding stuff.  I like taking stuff.  Sometimes that stuff is in someone else's possession, and I change that.



I love you. Cause this is so fun to do when one has time to grind and achieve the level of doing this to anyone.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> So you're a heals-and-hugs care-bear?  :V


Yup! That's me! *Hugs*


----------



## Karimah (May 24, 2010)

Healer position definitely. I love staying vigilant and protecting/supporting other players, it's a highly satisfying and intensive role.

Plus, everyone needs a healer in their party ;3


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Healer position definitely. I love staying vigilant and protecting/supporting other players, it's a highly satisfying and intensive role.
> 
> Plus, everyone needs a healer in their party ;3


Yes! It's great! I'm always wanted. ;w;


----------



## Attaman (May 24, 2010)

Tank, because I can't be expected to follow a build worth crap.  However, I'm _wonderful_ at hoarding stuff, so I tend to wind up with enough healing items to make up.


----------



## Karimah (May 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Tank, because I can't be expected to follow a build worth crap.  However, I'm _wonderful_ at hoarding stuff, so I tend to wind up with enough healing items to make up.



I love hoarding stuff as well, but most MMOs only let you hold up to so many items, which really sucks :/ So I love to chose a healer type, it solves a lot of problems really quickly. However, if you intend on adventuring alone then tank really is the way to go.

Also, nothing makes up for being able to remove annoying status effects without a specific item.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Magician pretty much always


----------



## Bando (May 24, 2010)

Rogues mostly. I love sneaking and doing lots of quick damage, then vanishing again.

Although I do play a little Deathknight and I'm going to roll on a Shaman this summer. Spellcasters are much better for WoW endgame.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 24, 2010)

Honestly I play(ed) like everything so I don't know.

I guess I'm more inclined towards spellcasters and healing classes though.


----------



## Bando (May 24, 2010)

For some reason I can't stand playing healer. I get really really bored. Maybe I should give it another go.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 24, 2010)

Ranger, so Archer/Rogue/Warrior. ^_^
Pretty much, I try to pick that class that combines ranged and stealth if at all possible. I have played the tank, and that gets boring fast. Healing, I'm just too slow. Mage, same problem with being a healer, just can't pull off the spells fast enough. With the Ranger-like class, I just have to worry about aiming, and making sure my self-buffs are good. Oh, and finding good places to hide.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 24, 2010)

I only have one 80 on WoW. It's a druid...it's a fun enough class. I duel-spec so I can do cat dps or tree heals. It just gets old dealing with people telling me how to play my class.

I had to recently leave a guild because of that BS. The kitty cat can pull decent DPS, but Blizzard itself has admitted that due to nukes and what not the DPS for kitty has become the hardest out of them all. It's so much you have to pay attention to, it's not funny.

So to get into more raids I took up duel spec so I can do tree heals. I've already got my gear pretty good and I'm doing heals for vanilla wow, BC raids, and many higher level LK raids. I've now got to the end of one wing of ICC 10 man and 25 man. In fact most people I run with adore me for my really good heals.

But the guild I was with, won't so much as throw me an invite for ICC. Then they get a little upset because I chose a pug group over the weekly, just to get into it for once. I ended up healing nicely for a 10 man group, and got really nice heal boots.

Later on I am back doing heals for 25 man iCC, and even though I'm below recommended gear I did just fine healing people up. But damn if people just don't want to be piss and shit stupid. They want to act like they know everything.

Earlier on I decided to re-do my talents and suddenly my dps dropped. But I gained some shit although I still threw a minor fit over the whole bugged up thing. It just means I have to try even harder than before to maintain the dps I used to hit easy before I redid talents. Oh well right?

Suddenly I let my guild know I finally got my first official Teir 10 druid healy piece and what do I get? Someone chewing my ear off about how I should gear up kitty first and leave tree for later. Which is stupid because having the ability to do good druid heals is what allows me to get into most raids to begin with.

Peeps don't trust kitteh dps. I don't blame them. It's temperamental. It requires a lot of concentration and that shit is not changing till Cata.

So then the person tells me I need to redo my talents because I am missing out on "good shit" for my healing. I don't mind suggestions but what the hell. They way he came across was as though my healing sucked. My healing does not suck that bad considering I can do ICC 10 and 25 man fine so long as the group knows what they are doing. It's kind of a slap in the face to come so far with the class only for someone who has not even been with you much in raids to turn around and insinuate your heals suck.

Then I found out someone had me on ignore which kind of was the last straw. The guildie who had me on ignore for reasons I don't know why, is the same one who begged me to set aside time certain days for regular Toc raids.

It's just ugh. You want me to heal then put me on ignore. You all want me to do my tree different. You all don't really know what I can do in tree form. You want me to do Crit Chicken but then tell me I should ignore heal spec and pay more attention to kitty.

It's all wtf.

I quit the guild. I found another. This is my third guild and second time leaving a group over stupidity over class. The first group begged me to do heals but refused to help run with me to get the gear. For most of what I have on my druid I had to run on my own and join pugs. I'm over dealing with people being stupid over class.

But Druid is fun still. As a kitty I have a lot of fun pissing Alliance off in PVP and BG's. In raids, I get to help people get gear or pursue better gear for either spec. At any time if they need me in a raid I can change up to help out if shit goes wrong. I love the druid. I just hate people who tell you how to play your class.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 24, 2010)

boy that sure is a wall of text

I love playing my Priest and find the health bar whack-a-mole pretty fun.  We'll see how that changes with Cat's healing revamp but I should still enjoy it.

I also love physical classes; Warrior, Death Knight, Rogue, ect.  Plate wearers are fun, because I like being reckless while still surviving.  Being a tank depends a lot on the class and situation; I hate death knight tanking, but love Prot warrior.  DKs are a great DPS class too; little worried about the upcoming changes making us a bit too much like Ret (blow your load up front, wait with your thumb up your ass for something to come online), but I'm sure it'll be fine.

I hate casters and ranged. They're fragile, need distance to do well, don't respond well to movement, and having my dps be severely affected by the accuracy of my cast time mod is a pain in the dick.  I've yet to try hunter, which might resolve some of these problems though.

Also mana is a terrible mechanic for anyone not a healer.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 24, 2010)

any class that is long range, if they have guns...I'm picking that fucker even if the class is chicks or dudes only


----------



## Rilvor (May 24, 2010)

I either play some sort of magic user or some sort of stealth based class.

This also applies to tabletop games, such as D&D or Shadowrun.


----------



## Rai Toku (May 24, 2010)

I'm usually a healer. But more often than not, I research the game enough to know whether or not I'll enjoy being it. Generally speaking, I refuse to play healers that can't fight on their own, or are mage-like in their defense and hp. I'm a little... strange when it comes to playing healers, though. I talk through my skill, and while I may seem to be a person who chose the healer class just to fight solo with ease, I can keep a full party alive on my own when most other healers need back-up, or need the other party members to use potions.

The rest of the time, I'm usually an archer if I don't need to buy arrows, or a tank.


----------



## Issashu (May 24, 2010)

Bard in any RPG/MMORPG, where the class is available. Their versatility (no matter the game) is incredible.

Second favorite class is a combat healer like the Cleric from D&D (or paladin from WoW). Full-plate, shield and healing magic


----------



## Takun (May 24, 2010)

Druid or Necromancer.


----------



## RTDragon (May 24, 2010)

For me is usually hybrid classes in RPG's. This is why i like rpg's that allow you to change jobs such as Final Fantasy 5, and Dragon Quest 7.

But with Dragon Quest 9 comming out in the US this summer things are going to get very interesting with the job system.

But if i was playing an MMORPG i would go for a balanced class.


----------



## Elessara (May 24, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...


This, This, OMG THIS!!!
I too only have 1 80 which is also a tree-cat. 

I remember the guild that I was in when I first hit 80... I of course got the "grats" and whatnot comments and they asked me what my spec was. They told me they needed to know so they could start helping me get geared for raiding.

I thought oh hey cool! I could really use the help as this is the first end-level critter I've ever had and it would great to have people point me in the right direction of how to do things.

For the first few weeks I PUGed a few heroics here and there without hearing anything from the GL or the guild mates that promised their help. 

Then after only being 80 for about 3-4 weeks they insisted I join them as healer for HToC... I knew that was a higher end heroic and I told them that I didn't think I would be able to handle it yet. They told me "Sure you can! We just need to teach you how to heal..." >_> I said fine as I'm always up for suggestions on how to improve.

After 5 wipes not even getting past the first boss and making me feel rather inadequate, they decided to bring in another, better geared tank for me to heal. We get past the first boss but wiped on the second. I tell them "I'm done, I can't heal this" and they tell me that I'm just learning and need to practice. I then point out that they have given me no "pointers" on healing other than "heal better" and this is not what I came for.

They talk me into trying again, and we wipe 3 more times. I tell them I quit and that I'm done. Somehow it comes up that I'm not using any Add-ons... After that they begin to chew me out and tell me that I *HAVE* to get healbot if I ever expect to raid with them.

I proceeded to leave the guild and I still to this day refuse to heal ANY ToC because of that incident. I am now in an AMAZING guild who has invited me to go to 10 and 25 ICC despite me only having a 4500ish GS (And I do fairly decent). Hell they've even PMed me on my other low level chars asking me to get on my 80 to come raid with them. :3

OT:
I like to play support role characters like the druid, huntards, bards or monks etc.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2010)

Usually Archer, but it depends on the MMO.  Some MMOs got shitty archers.


----------



## Seas (May 24, 2010)

I don't play WoW, or any current mmorpg , but I like to make a fast rogue/warrior type who uses spears and throwing weapons if I can (assuming it is the good kind of mmo where you aren't greatly restricted by your class, preferably a classless mmo).


----------



## sunandshadow (May 24, 2010)

I usually prefer a pet-user/summoner class or shapeshifter class, but in different MMOs that might mean magic-user, archer, or melee.  Archer being less interesting to me than magic user and melee.  I also played a fun invisibility/trap user class (Dofus's Sram class) but normally I don't like playing rogues which is the category Sram nominally fits into.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 24, 2010)

Depends. I actually had the bard equivalent character in Guild Wars when I first went through a campaign, but also played the heck out of the Assassin and Dervish. 

Meanwhile in WoW, other than my death knight, mostly casters here.


----------



## Ozriel (May 24, 2010)

Death Knight and Hunter for WoW. I am starting to get into playing a Rogue.

In D&D, Bards, Barbarians, and rangers if there are no ranged classes in the group.


----------



## Ikrit (May 24, 2010)

i like the classic FF monk
a tank that uses it's bare hands
that sorta kick ass


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2010)

I tend to favor physical damage based classes, squishy spellcasters aren't my thing. My main characters in WoW were a hunter and resto/kitty druid. Kitty dps was so fun.

I was levelling a prot warrior too, before I quit, tanking in Wrath was so fun.


----------

